# Brindle coats and trims ...



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Eddee's brindle looking coat is getting to where he needs a trim. I want to do it. If I trim an inch or so off everywhere will it grow back the same way? His hair is tipped in reddish, gray,and platinum. Some of his undercoat is blonde and silver and the middle of his hair shafts are chocolate to black.

I groom the Schnauzer/Poodles ... but that is WAY different! I am almost afraid to cut Eddee's hair!

Also .... if Eddee has Cairn Terrier in him ... as I seem to think he does ... I have heard that their coat can completely change colors as they become adults? Is this true and his hair could never come back the same if I cut it?

I have only tinkered around with his eyebrows as they were getting too long and into his eyes! 










Any knowledge about this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

If he's really part Cairn and he has a wiry coat I would actually recommend hand stripping, wire coats won't grow back the same way if cut and get softer and lighter over time/repeated trims. When I stripped Roxie it gave her a lovely clean, short haired look and it grew back in a few months.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Eddee's brindle looking coat is getting to where he needs a trim. I want to do it. If I trim an inch or so off everywhere will it grow back the same way? His hair is tipped in reddish, gray,and platinum. Some of his undercoat is blonde and silver and the middle of his hair shafts are chocolate to black.
> 
> I groom the Schnauzer/Poodles ... but that is WAY different! I am almost afraid to cut Eddee's hair!
> 
> ...


Yep - cairns can change colour. Hamish at 12 weeks:








and at 6 months:








I didn't see his parents myself but I'm told they were cream too.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

mcdavis said:


> Yep - cairns can change colour. Hamish at 12 weeks:
> View attachment 35332
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! What a difference! Eddee for sure has Schnauzer in him ... maybe he would turn all silver!  Maybe I should trim just to see of I get a different dog! Lol! It wouldn't make me love him any less ........

Hamish has a great color!

ALSO: How do you have Hamish groomed?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Kayota said:


> If he's really part Cairn and he has a wiry coat I would actually recommend hand stripping, wire coats won't grow back the same way if cut and get softer and lighter over time/repeated trims. When I stripped Roxie it gave her a lovely clean, short haired look and it grew back in a few months.


I bought a very fine tooth comb ... instead of a stripping tool. He does not seem to have very much of an undercoat .... I am not sure that would work? His undercoat is very thin and soft ... and his outer coat is course? He is a crazy mix-up! Lol!


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> WOW!!! What a difference! Eddee for sure has Schnauzer in him ... maybe he would turn all silver!  Maybe I should trim just to see of I get a different dog! Lol! It wouldn't make me love him any less ........
> 
> Hamish has a great color!
> 
> ALSO: How do you have Hamish groomed?


He used to go to the local agriculture colleges so got a variety of haircuts!! Over the years we've gone for clipping instead of stripping and changed from the traditional cut with a long skirt and shaggy legs etc. to the same length all over.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

mcdavis said:


> He used to go to the local agriculture colleges so got a variety of haircuts!! Over the years we've gone for clipping instead of stripping and changed from the traditional cut with a long skirt and shaggy legs etc. to the same length all over.


Thank you! I really like his look. If I did not know better as a dog person ... he could almost pass for a Westie at a distance.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Thank you! I really like his look. If I did not know better as a dog person ... he could almost pass for a Westie at a distance.


Most people think he's a westie when they first see him - it's only when we point out the differences that they realise he's a cairn.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

mcdavis said:


> Most people think he's a westie when they first see him - it's only when we point out the differences that they realise he's a cairn.


I actually thought about getting Eddee a Schnauzer cut ... and doing it myself. I am so chicken! Lol! I am going to wait and see if there are any more responses to my thread first though .... I would hate to ruin him for life! Lol! If I have to ... I will take him to the groomer. But I would really like to save the $ for necessities.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Schnauzers are actually supposed to be stripped too I believe but you could also trim, honestly it's up to your personal preference and you should go with what looks right to you


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, his wiry, coarse coat will soften and lighten if clipped. His coat will not change colors drastically otherwise, like the above poster's cairn. That was a puppycoat to adult coat change. Many puppies of various breeds change colors along with textures when adult coat comes in. You will see those changes starting as early as 6 months of age. I too, would recommend stripping rather than clipping. You wont see much difference if you clip the first few times, but then the new coat growing in will be softer, and likely lighter in color, like the hair around his face that has that softer lighter feel to it. Stripping is easy. Just go thru the coat and start pulling the longest hairs, as they are dead. After a,few,months of regular pulling of the coat, you will have a few layers in the coat, the longest always being the layer to pull. If you want him shorter, pull more often, like every 2 weeks to maintain that length. A fine tooth comb and a slicker brush will help also, as both will help in removing some of the long dead coat. Always pull the skin tight when plucking hairs, pull in the direction the hair grows, and keep your pulling motion as close to the skin as possible, meaning dont pull up, pull back. Does that make sense?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Graco22-

Thank you! I was hoping you would be by! 

It makes sense ... all but the pulling the skin tight. Would that be like when I was giving sub-Q fluids and pulling the skin straight up and pulling the hair the opposite way ... or just holding the skin down tightly in one spot? I don't want to torture him! Lol! 

Should I be scissoring his face or just his beard and eyebrows?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

No, not like sub Q. Hmm. How to explain. If you are pulling hair on the topline (top of the back/spine) you pull the skin just in front of the area you are pulling towards his head. Not up, just forward towards the head, in the opposite direction you are pulling. You would pull that hair in motions towards,the tail. Make sense? You shouldnt be trimming or cutting ANY hair that you want to stay with good colol,and wiry texture, even on the face, head and brows. Everything you cut will change. Sanitarys dont matter tho, as that is generally kept so short anyway, and its too sensitive an area to pull. I need to make a youtube video! lol


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> No, not like sub Q. Hmm. How to explain. If you are pulling hair on the topline (top of the back/spine) you pull the skin just in front of the area you are pulling towards his head. Not up, just forward towards the head, in the opposite direction you are pulling. You would pull that hair in motions towards,the tail. Make sense? You shouldnt be trimming or cutting ANY hair that you want to stay with good colol,and wiry texture, even on the face, head and brows. Everything you cut will change. Sanitarys dont matter tho, as that is generally kept so short anyway, and its too sensitive an area to pull. I need to make a youtube video! lol


Lol! I understand now! You really should do a youtube video!  .............

Thank you! I have not attempted to trim anything but his eyebrows and I only scissored off about 1/4 inch. I will be sure to try this tomorrow ... I'll let you know how it goes!

I have a very fine tooth comb ... I will have to get a slicker!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Sounds great. If I ever get a video up I will post it.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OK .... I tried stripping. I got a bit of long dead black and light colored undercoat out. But the length is still there.

It did not seem to bother Eddee. I made sure not to try and strip his sanitary areas. I did not try and strip his face or head or ears.

I have another couple hundred questions if you wouldn't mind answering them.  

Would it be better to strip right after bathing? 

Do I keep stripping if there is hair still coming out on a daily basis?

Should I just strip until desired length is acquired? I see you stated that stripping for weeks will acquire layers.

If nothing loose comes out ... what is your take on this? Maybe he is not a dog who really needs stripping?


I really appreciate you taking the time to help with this! 

EDIT: I only worked on him for about an hour. I see you previously stated that stripping over time will acquire layers.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Abbylynn said:


> OK .... I tried stripping. I got a bit of long dead black and light colored undercoat out. But the length is still there.
> 
> It did not seem to bother Eddee. I made sure not to try and strip his sanitary areas. I did not try and strip his face or head or ears.
> 
> ...


Ok, thats a good start. What you are starting with is a coat that is all one lenght, and likely blown. Meaning dead and ready to be pulled so new hairs can start growing in that follicle. With wire coats, new hairs dont grow unless the dead hair is plucked or falls from the follicle. When you cut the hairs, that folicle remains clogged with that dead hair shaft, and nothing grows from it. If you continue to do that, over a few clippings, all that will be left growing is undercoat, which is why you see the colr and texture of the dog change. Its not that the hairs themselves change, but that only undercoat grows back. Undercoat is generally lighter in color, hence why most dogs turn lighter colors. Ok, so I just went off subject..lol 

Anyway...you will have to keep pulling ALL the dead hair until at some point, you have ideally a few layers of length in the coat. A layer of dead or almost dead coat, a layer of prime coat, and a new, short layer that is just getting started. Of course you can have more than 3 layers too. But if you dont pull the coat regularly(depends on each individual dog. Some need pulling every week, some you can get away with 2-3 weeks) then the layers all catch up to each other and the entire coat is blown again. It is going to take some time, weeks, of regular pulling before you will be able to see layers, and get the coat to a length you like. 

No, do not bathe then strip. Always strip a dirty coat. A clean coat is too slippery, and bathing softens it a bit for,a,few days, making it harder to pull. Dirty coats pull easiest.

If nothing loose is coming out, it could be a few things. It could be that you need to pull harder. Some coats (airedale coats for instance are hard pullers). It could be that the coat is not ready to come out yet. Could be you need a better grip on the hair. Ear powder is a cheap, and great way to grip hair better. It couldmbe you are trying to pull too many hairs at once. You will have to pull pretty good. The hair wont just fall out in your hand with a little tug. Try using some powder to get a better grip with your fingers and see if you have better results. 

From the looks of his coat, it is mostly blown and ready to be pulled. Might just need to use some more elbow grease. If that fails, this is about the only time I would recommend a coat king. That will cut some hair, and over time, change the texture of the coat, but if its not pulling out, its a better option than just clipping it. 

Feel free to ask away. I am happy to answer all that I am able to.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you sooo much! I will work on it some more. Here is what it looked like the day I adopted him. But it looks to me as if it may have been clipped? I could be wrong though ... since I am not familiar with stripping coats yet.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Is very likely he was clipped before you adopted him, as few handstrip pets, especially a rescue. But you can keep working on him and get him down to a length like this. One thing I forgot to add...very important. Make sure you are stripping evenly all over the body and legs. dont just pull one patch short, then not make everyhing match within a few days, or you will have uneven regrowth as well, and it will take forever to work the coat enough in the right spots to even it back up.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you! I will keep you posted ... and probably more questions! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is what the layers look like now. This is about 3 hours work in a few days. You have to click on the pics ... using a different computer and it will not allow me to download to Photobucket. 

Does this look about correct? It will get shorter as the old hairs come out? We seem to be at a standstill at the moment ... except his tail had a ton of dead loose hairs I pulled. Sorry .... my phone is my camera and it does not always work very well.

I went ahead and layered his top knot hair. I left the rest alone with the scissors except for his brows and trim around his eyes the other day. I am going to leave a skirt and leg hair long. His leg hair feels like silk? Lol! That must be one of the other mystery breeds in him! 

I am thinking if it gets no shorter over time that the coat king may have been what was originally used on him. His groom when I first got him was a really nice professional looking one.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks like,you are making progress. It will take time for the hairs you pulled to regrow and get to a length you like. What coat he has, is ALL one length there on his back, so it wont be shorter til you pull all that out, and have a shorter layer under there. Looks like you are doing a great job! You can use a slicker and fine tooth comb to pull any undercoat that may be in there, that will thin the coat if there is undercoat.
The hair on the top of his head looks soft. I dont think I would pull that, as it may cause him discomfort.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Would you be interested in seeing pics of Roxie after being stripped? I should have a decentish before pic too. She doesn't have nearly as much hair as Eddee though!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Kayota said:


> Would you be interested in seeing pics of Roxie after being stripped? I should have a decentish before pic too. She doesn't have nearly as much hair as Eddee though!



Kayota - Sure thing! I'd like before and after pics if you have them. 


Graco22 - Thanks for the vote of confidence! Lol! I just scissored the hair on Eddee's head because it is very fine and silky like the hair on his legs and face. The hair on his head was very long and looked out of place at that length. He is a crazy mix of hair textures for sure! Lol!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's before:










Here's after:










Here's after five months of growth:










I'm probably not going to do it again as she doesn't have much wire hair and it's pretty unnecessary for her, and I get a kick out of her mohawk


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Kayota - Thank you! That is awesome! What a difference! It looks really nice!  I like her hair the way it is now.

I am at a slight stand still as far as dead hairs ... but I am working in it on a daily routine. I still get a few and a tiny bit of fuzz (undercoat) every day. The first few days there was a bunch and I thought I had him groomed well. I was wrong. The amount of hair that came out of his tail made his tail half the size it was before I started. I felt weird at first ... like I was just a madwoman pulling out all his hair! Lol!

It is good for Eddee to be groomed anyways. He hates his feet touched and his nails trimmed. Maybe he will become more confident and begin trusting me. Lol!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Roxie hates most other grooming but she actually really liked being stripped oddly enough!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Kayota said:


> Roxie hates most other grooming but she actually really liked being stripped oddly enough!


I guess dogs are funny like that! I know I could stand there and listen to that hair ripping sound coming from his tail ... and he was totally ignoring me. But touch his foot ... I will get almost bit! Lol!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah it's just dead hair, it really doesn't feel like much of anything I don't think. I had a Petco groomer tell me it was cruel to strip, once... I thought she was pretty funny lol!


----------



## Prince_Gq (Dec 16, 2020)

Can someone explain to me why my blue Merle puppy is mostly white and his Merle patches are in certain spots on his body and he doesn’t look like the other blue Merles .. he’s absolutely stunning to me 😇 one of his eyes are blue you just can’t see them
View attachment 263628
View attachment 263629
View attachment 263628


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This post is eight years old so I'm closing it. Please start a new thread and we can see if we can help you with your pup's color genetics!


----------

